# Northern Craft Vapes - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/11/15)

Allo allo!!

Just to let you know that NCV is now available at Sir Vape 

You can purchase it online or pop into our store and test before you buy 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/northern-craft-vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VandaL (5/11/15)

You have a very sexy thigh  @Sir Vape

Why didn't you dress like this for the opening

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (5/11/15)

You wouldn't have noticed it was rather foggy that day

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

